# Is a handheld VHS radio good enough?



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Will be fishing Erie this spring and will be no further out than 2-3 miles. I will only be going about 3 times. Still I want to be safe so I was going to but a VHS radio. Since I am going only a few times a year this would be the only time I would use the radio so I was looking at the handheld VHS radios rather than a permanent mounted radio. Would a handheld be good enough for me and what I intend to use it for or should I go with a more powerful fixed mount radio? Thanks ahead of time for any input.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Safest way to go is a fixed mount radio and a GOOD antenna.
There might be a day when that intended "no further than 2-3 miles" could become 5-6 miles with a dead engine.

Don't get me wrong, a hand-held radio might work just fine for your purpose, but better safe that sorry...especially on a day when the radio propogation is in the toilet.

...by the way, it is VHF radio, not VHS...video tape was VHS.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I would recommend a fixed mount as well. You may only be 3 miles off shore, but the nearest coast guard station may be 25 miles away!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

in one word NO! a hand held is good for talking around the docks but just not strong enough for any distance. you can go to wall marts web site and find a radio for around 100.00 that will do the job. but invest in a good antenna. something like the Shakespeare 5225 xt or xp they are both good antennas. just my opinion.
Sherman

you can find them on ebay for just over 100.00.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Extra work to install the fixed mount but cost wise about the same. And when it comes to performance there is no comparison. And x2 on sherman's advice about the antenna. Safety issues notwithstanding, trying to talk with someone on a handheld the bottom line is they can hear you but you cant hear them.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

As was said, go with a fixed mount VHF and a GOOD antenna. Many people place far too much emphasis on the radio. The antenna is far more important than the radio.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think that I broke my antenna last summer. I could hear people talking sometime, but could not transmit out to anyone. I bought a handheld and used it a few times. It worked OK but had limited range. I am going to invest in a good antenna before I go out again and just use the handheld in an emergency.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I bought a set of handhelds when I bought my last boat. I am in the process of upgrading to a fixed mount. The handhelds have to be charged and accessed in the event of an emergency. And then there's the range thing.... 
Fixed mount for sure.


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

This past Fall I bought and outfitted my first Lake Erie boat, so by no means am I an expert. The one reoccurring word of advice I seem to get from most while outfitting it was don't shortchange yourself or your boat when it comes to safety gear. You'll surely regret you did the one day that you need to rely on it. Using this as my premise I went with a fixed unit with a good antenna which allows for extended range. As mentioned by others get the fixed unit and use the handhelds as a backup just make sure you have spare batteries. Plus the antenna gives you a nifty place to hang a flag.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

moondog5814 said:


> I think that I broke my antenna last summer. I could hear people talking sometime, but could not transmit out to anyone. I bought a handheld and used it a few times. It worked OK but had limited range. I am going to invest in a good antenna before I go out again and just use the handheld in an emergency.


one time on erie my antenna went bad right after my fan belt broke and left us stranded on erie. people could not hear us but we could hear them. it worked at first and I offered to pay to get towed in. then I got some calls offering to pull me in. then nothing on my end they just couldn't hear me.

I turned my radio to the cg channel and thank god they heard my may day. they put out an all channel may day. the only answer they got was from a towing service out of Cleveland and they wanted 75.00 per hour and a 6 hr minimum. so I told them about this one boat that had offered to pull us in when they got done fishing. so the cg was able to contact them. they were already in the harbor but agreed to come back out and get us. when they got about 300 yrds from my boat they could hear me. it was getting rough about 5' seas and dark but they pulled us in. I asked what I owed them and he said 60.00 and I gave him 100.00 and a very big thank you.

it was a high grade antenna but I bought it from the bargain cave at cabelas. let me tell you safety isn't no bargain. I now have a Shakespeare 5399 9'6" on my boat. but I just run across them on ebay for 168.00 and love the antenna. im sure one would cost more now but my piece of mind is worth something. I also started carrying an extra fan belt, LOL.


----------

